# Starting a promotion,  best way to get sponsors?



## chrissyp (Jul 8, 2018)

So me and my partner, who's ran a semi successful MMA show, are starting a kickboxing promotion. I'm new to this, and could use any advice on how to attract sponsors to help with cost and promotion . Admins, I'm not sure which forum to post this under so please forgive me if this is the wrong one.


----------

